# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  MDLP K11 Modern

## New Englander

MDLP K11 2xOracle and OracleX4


Admix Results (sorted):


#	Population	Percent
1	Neolithic	33.08
2	EHG	25.26
3	Basal	18.55
4	WHG	16.36
5	Iran-Mesolithic	3.36
6	Amerindian	1.36
7	ASI	1.19


(735) End of data. popN=151


Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.


--------------------------------


Least-squares method.


Using 1 population approximation:
1 Armenia_Chalcolithic @ 17.276236
2 Hungary_IronAge @ 22.063997
3 Armenia_LBA @ 23.630087
4 Armenia_MLBA @ 25.445230
5 Anatolia_Chalcolithic @ 26.380648
6 Maros_BA @ 27.218643
7 Armenia_EBA @ 27.623159
8 British_Celtic @ 28.401024
9 Germany_BA @ 28.489227
10 Germany_Bronze_Age @ 28.489227
11 Vatya_MBA @ 28.520832
12 Bell_Beaker @ 28.576542
13 Armenia_MBA @ 28.640179
14 Alberstedt_LN @ 28.702240
15 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 29.445238
16 Hungary_MBA @ 29.874550
17 Irish_BA @ 29.953018
18 Unetice_MBA @ 29.997269
19 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 30.111446
20 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 30.139101


Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Iran_Chalcolithic +50% Vatya_MBA @ 6.850490




Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Armenia_Chalcolithic +25% Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic +25% GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 3.730940




Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Armenia_MLBA + British_Roman + Samara_HG + Spain_EN @ 1.290929
2 Armenia_MLBA + British_Roman + Samara_HG + Tyrolean_Iceman_EN @ 1.782451
3 Armenia_MLBA + British_Roman + Europe_EN + Samara_HG @ 1.783024
4 Armenia_LBA + LBK_EN + Levant_BA + Samara_HG @ 1.806824
5 Armenia_Chalcolithic + British_Roman + Iberian_Chalcolitic + Karsdorf_LN @ 1.846790
6 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Baalberge_MN + British_Roman + Karsdorf_LN @ 1.885000
7 Armenia_LBA + Karsdorf_LN + Levant_BA + Salzmuende_MN @ 1.896390
8 Armenia_MLBA + British_Roman + Esperstedt_MN + Srubnaya_LBA_outlier @ 1.904479
9 Armenia_Chalcolithic + British_Roman + Iberia_Chalcolithic + Karsdorf_LN @ 1.915419
10 Armenia_LBA + Esperstedt_MN + Karsdorf_LN + Levant_BA @ 1.949628
11 Armenia_LBA + Karsdorf_LN + Levant_BA + Remedello_BA @ 1.978211
12 Armenia_Chalcolithic + British_Roman + Karsdorf_LN + Spain_MN @ 1.982916
13 Armenia_MLBA + British_Roman + Salzmuende_MN + Srubnaya_LBA_outlier @ 2.012011
14 Armenia_Chalcolithic + British_Roman + Esperstedt_MN + Yamnaya_Samara_EBA @ 2.054140
15 Armenia_Chalcolithic + British_Roman + Salzmuende_MN + Yamnaya_Samara_EBA @ 2.055121
16 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker + Germany_BA + Levant_BA @ 2.098661
17 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker + Germany_Bronze_Age + Levant_BA @ 2.098661
18 Armenia_LBA + Levant_BA + Samara_HG + Starcevo_EN @ 2.103195
19 Armenia_LBA + Levant_BA + Samara_HG + Spain_EN @ 2.113824
20 Armenia_LBA + Levant_BA + Tyrolean_Iceman_EN + Yamnaya_Samara_EBA @ 2.157653

----------


## brg12007

is this a new calculator? 

here's mine, i wish there was a description of the regions, what would Basal represent? 

A*dmix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Neolithic
34.93

2
EHG
26.17

3
WHG
24.60

4
Basal
9.75

5
Iran-Mesolithic
3.70



(735) End of data. popN=151

Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Hungary_IronAge @ 14.972200
2 British_Celtic @ 16.762266
3 Alberstedt_LN @ 17.005884
4 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 17.668085
5 Bell_Beaker @ 18.351065
6 Maros_BA @ 18.562149
7 Halberstadt_LBA @ 19.170359
8 British_IronAge @ 19.391323
9 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 19.530199
10 Nordic_MN_B @ 19.783602
11 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 20.160305
12 Germany_BA @ 20.269505
13 Germany_Bronze_Age @ 20.269505
14 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 20.505894
15 Nordic_LN @ 20.631117
16 Irish_BA @ 20.690479
17 Vatya_MBA @ 20.699892
18 Unetice_MBA @ 21.714544
19 British_AngloSaxon @ 21.886824
20 Unetice_EBA @ 22.458649

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Armenia_Chalcolithic +50% Hungary_BA @ 4.329563


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Corded_Ware_Estonia +25% Hungary_EN +25% Iran_Chalcolithic @ 3.458206


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Tyrolean_Iceman_EN @ 1.853330
2 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Europe_EN @ 1.944238
3 Alberstedt_LN + Hungary_CA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.208153
4 Halberstadt_LBA + Hungary_CA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.285619
5 Bell_Beaker_Germany + Hungary_CA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.340071
6 GermanStuttgart_LBK + Halberstadt_LBA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.397095
7 Halberstadt_LBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.397095
8 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Spain_EN @ 2.426328
9 Armenia_MLBA + Corded_Ware_Estonia + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Unetice_EBA @ 2.427276
10 Armenia_MLBA + Corded_Ware_Estonia + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Unetice_EBA @ 2.427276
11 Armenia_EBA + Bell_Beaker + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Esperstedt_MN @ 2.431067
12 Corded_Ware_Estonia + Halberstadt_LBA + Hungary_CA + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 2.483303
13 Bell_Beaker + Iran_Chalcolithic + Vatya_MBA + Vatya_MBA @ 2.486340
14 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker_Czech + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.493835
15 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker_Czech + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.493835
16 Armenia_LBA + Bell_Beaker + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Hungary_EN @ 2.525734
17 Alberstedt_LN + Armenia_MLBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.537491
18 Alberstedt_LN + Armenia_MLBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.537491
19 Armenia_MLBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Unetice_EBA @ 2.565769
20 Armenia_MLBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Unetice_EBA @ 2.565769

Done.

----------


## Sile

mine below


MDLP K11 2xOracle and OracleX4

*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Neolithic
39.99

2
WHG
24.69

3
EHG
23.52

4
Basal
8.21

5
Iran-Mesolithic
1.90

6
ASI
1.54



(735) End of data. popN=151

Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Maros_BA @ 13.194548
2 Germany_BA @ 14.352517
3 Germany_Bronze_Age @ 14.352517
4 Vatya_MBA @ 15.148577
5 British_Celtic @ 16.833658
6 Alberstedt_LN @ 17.836142
7 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 18.092789
8 Hungary_BA @ 19.230577
9 British_IronAge @ 19.354826
10 Hungary_IronAge @ 19.608423
11 Halberstadt_LBA @ 19.756987
12 Bell_Beaker @ 21.057364
13 Hungary_MBA @ 21.141672
14 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 21.483732
15 Nordic_MN_B @ 21.533754
16 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 22.223864
17 Nordic_BA @ 22.444988
18 British_AngloSaxon @ 22.626686
19 Nordic_LN @ 22.810684
20 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 23.487026

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% GermanStuttgart_LBK +50% Karsdorf_LN @ 3.616040


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Halberstadt_LBA +25% Iran_Chalcolithic +25% Salzmuende_MN @ 2.439221


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Armenia_MLBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Halberstadt_LBA + Nordic_BA @ 2.236025
2 Armenia_MLBA + Halberstadt_LBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Nordic_BA @ 2.236025
3 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker_Czech + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Unetice_EBA @ 2.333501
4 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker_Czech + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Unetice_EBA @ 2.333501
5 Armenia_Chalcolithic + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Nordic_BA + Unetice_EBA @ 2.350949
6 Armenia_Chalcolithic + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Nordic_BA + Unetice_EBA @ 2.350949
7 Armenia_Chalcolithic + British_AngloSaxon + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Unetice_EBA @ 2.396738
8 Armenia_Chalcolithic + British_AngloSaxon + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Unetice_EBA @ 2.396738
9 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker_Czech + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Nordic_BA @ 2.425055
10 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker_Czech + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Nordic_BA @ 2.425055
11 Armenia_MLBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Nordic_BA + Nordic_BA @ 2.433174
12 Armenia_MLBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Nordic_BA + Nordic_BA @ 2.433174
13 Halberstadt_LBA + Halberstadt_LBA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Salzmuende_MN @ 2.439221
14 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker + Hungary_CA + Nordic_BA @ 2.446363
15 Armenia_Chalcolithic + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Halberstadt_LBA + Unetice_EBA @ 2.471663
16 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Halberstadt_LBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Unetice_EBA @ 2.471663
17 Armenia_MLBA + British_AngloSaxon + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Nordic_BA @ 2.478247
18 Armenia_MLBA + British_AngloSaxon + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Nordic_BA @ 2.478247
19 Esperstedt_MN + Halberstadt_LBA + Halberstadt_LBA + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 2.495356
20 Bell_Beaker_Czech + Halberstadt_LBA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Salzmuende_MN @ 2.527311

----------


## cylnlts

MDLP K11 2xOracle and OracleX4

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
EHG
28.35

2
Neolithic
25.18

3
Basal
23.94

4
Iran-Mesolithic
7.08

5
WHG
4.77

6
SEA
4.60

7
ASI
3.34

8
Amerindian
1.79



(735) End of data. popN=151

Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Armenia_Chalcolithic @ 11.772794
2 Armenia_MLBA @ 17.217661
3 Armenia_EBA @ 18.322941
4 Armenia_LBA @ 20.227327
5 Iran_Chalcolithic @ 20.272207
6 Armenia_MBA @ 22.311104
7 Anatolia_Chalcolithic @ 29.642279
8 Hungary_IronAge @ 31.079462
9 British_Roman @ 33.865280
10 Iran_LN @ 34.441601
11 Vestonice14_Gravettian @ 39.350079
12 Russia_IA @ 39.559464
13 Bell_Beaker @ 40.128307
14 Irish_BA @ 40.349518
15 Unetice_MBA @ 40.502636
16 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 41.146965
17 Levant_BA @ 41.303295
18 Hungary_MBA @ 41.425037
19 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 42.044899
20 Maros_BA @ 42.235802

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Iran_Mesolithic +50% Levant_N @ 11.620157


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Armenia_Chalcolithic +25% Armenia_Chalcolithic +25% British_Roman @ 6.253053


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Anatolia_Chalcolithic + British_Roman + Hungary_IronAge + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 5.744066
2 Anatolia_Chalcolithic + Hungary_IronAge + Iran_LN + Levant_BA @ 5.795195
3 Armenia_EBA + British_Roman + Germany_BA + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 5.909966
4 Armenia_EBA + British_Roman + Germany_Bronze_Age + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 5.909966
5 Armenia_EBA + Hungary_IronAge + Iran_Chalcolithic + Levant_N @ 5.942303
6 Anatolia_Chalcolithic + British_Roman + Hungary_IronAge + Iran_LN @ 6.067300
7 Armenia_MLBA + British_Roman + Hungary_MBA + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 6.094388
8 Armenia_MBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Mesolithic + Levant_BA @ 6.098318
9 Armenia_MBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Mesolithic + Levant_BA @ 6.098318
10 Armenia_LBA + Armenia_Chalcolithic + Armenia_MLBA + Levant_N @ 6.175474
11 Armenia_MLBA + Hungary_IronAge + Iran_Chalcolithic + Levant_N @ 6.179421
12 Armenia_LBA + Hungary_MBA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Levant_BA @ 6.223564
13 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Armenia_Chalcolithic + Armenia_Chalcolithic + British_Roman @ 6.253053
14 Armenia_LBA + Armenia_Chalcolithic + Iran_Chalcolithic + Levant_N @ 6.276181
15 Anatolia_Chalcolithic + Hungary_IronAge + Iran_Chalcolithic + Levant_BA @ 6.288655
16 Armenia_LBA + British_Roman + Hungary_MBA + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 6.298460
17 British_Roman + Hungary_CA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Iran_Mesolithic @ 6.314478
18 Armenia_LBA + Armenia_LBA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Levant_N @ 6.316323
19 Iran_Chalcolithic + Iran_Mesolithic + Irish_LN + Levant_BA @ 6.316789
20 Armenia_MBA + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Mesolithic @ 6.357040
*

----------


## citizen of the world

Admix Results (sorted):

#	Population	Percent
1	African	55.17
2	Basal	28.14
3	Neolithic	9.82
4	EHG	4.51
5	WHG	1.79

(735) End of data. popN=151

Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Mota_EastAfrica @ 41.762428
2 Ancient_Denisova @ 54.053627
3 Ancient_Neandertal @ 54.053627
4 Denisovan @ 54.053627
5 Neandertal_Altai @ 54.053627
6 Neandertal_Mezmaiskaya @ 54.053627
7 Vestonice14_Gravettian @ 58.092392
8 Oase1_Upper_Paleolithic @ 59.739613
9 British_Roman @ 59.989388
10 Ust_Ishim_Upper_ @ 62.894989
11 Ancient_Australian @ 63.413044
12 Paglicci138_Gravettian @ 63.445011
13 Kostenki14_Upper_Paleolithic @ 63.828503
14 Armenia_MBA @ 64.009964
15 Muierii2_Upper_Paleolithic @ 65.675598
16 Iran_Chalcolithic @ 65.752403
17 GoyetQ53_1_Gravettian @ 65.824654
18 Kostenki12_Upper_Paleolithic @ 66.126160
19 Levant_BA @ 66.472977
20 Armenia_Chalcolithic @ 67.141495

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Ancient_Denisova +50% British_Roman @ 6.654066


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Ancient_Denisova +25% British_Roman +25% Levant_BA @ 6.411516


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Ancient_Denisova + Ancient_Denisova + British_Roman + Levant_BA @ 6.411516
2 Ancient_Denisova + Ancient_Neandertal + British_Roman + Levant_BA @ 6.411516
3 Ancient_Denisova + British_Roman + Denisovan + Levant_BA @ 6.411516
4 Ancient_Denisova + British_Roman + Levant_BA + Neandertal_Altai @ 6.411516
5 Ancient_Denisova + British_Roman + Levant_BA + Neandertal_Mezmaiskaya @ 6.411516
6 Ancient_Neandertal + Ancient_Neandertal + British_Roman + Levant_BA @ 6.411516
7 Ancient_Neandertal + British_Roman + Denisovan + Levant_BA @ 6.411516
8 Ancient_Neandertal + British_Roman + Levant_BA + Neandertal_Altai @ 6.411516
9 Ancient_Neandertal + British_Roman + Levant_BA + Neandertal_Mezmaiskaya @ 6.411516
10 British_Roman + Denisovan + Denisovan + Levant_BA @ 6.411516
11 British_Roman + Denisovan + Levant_BA + Neandertal_Altai @ 6.411516
12 British_Roman + Denisovan + Levant_BA + Neandertal_Mezmaiskaya @ 6.411516
13 British_Roman + Levant_BA + Neandertal_Altai + Neandertal_Altai @ 6.411516
14 British_Roman + Levant_BA + Neandertal_Altai + Neandertal_Mezmaiskaya @ 6.411516
15 British_Roman + Levant_BA + Neandertal_Mezmaiskaya + Neandertal_Mezmaiskaya @ 6.411516
16 Ancient_Denisova + Ancient_Denisova + British_Roman + British_Roman @ 6.654066
17 Ancient_Denisova + Ancient_Neandertal + British_Roman + British_Roman @ 6.654066
18 Ancient_Denisova + British_Roman + British_Roman + Denisovan @ 6.654066
19 Ancient_Denisova + British_Roman + British_Roman + Neandertal_Altai @ 6.654066
20 Ancient_Denisova + British_Roman + British_Roman + Neandertal_Mezmaiskaya @ 6.654066

----------


## DNZ

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Neolithic
30.32

2
EHG
26.55

3
WHG
21.81

4
Basal
10.70

5
Iran-Mesolithic
3.67

6
Siberian
3.28

7
ASI
1.95

8
SEA
1.73



(735) End of data. popN=151

Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Hungary_IronAge @ 12.502009
2 Bell_Beaker @ 19.855707
3 Alberstedt_LN @ 20.063755
4 British_Celtic @ 20.175848
5 Irish_BA @ 20.814503
6 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 20.990107
7 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 21.027611
8 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 21.062881
9 Unetice_MBA @ 21.105141
10 Armenia_Chalcolithic @ 21.239382
11 Nordic_MN_B @ 21.752472
12 Halberstadt_LBA @ 22.270348
13 Armenia_LBA @ 22.359802
14 Nordic_LN @ 22.421778
15 British_IronAge @ 22.772057
16 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 23.152584
17 Maros_BA @ 23.529579
18 Unetice_EBA @ 24.370432
19 Corded_Ware_Proto_Unetice_Poland @ 24.375908
20 British_AngloSaxon @ 24.547920

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Armenia_Chalcolithic +50% Nordic_BA @ 5.294843


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Armenia_LBA +25% Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic +25% Spain_MN @ 3.964036


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Armenia_MLBA + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Scythian_IA + Starcevo_EN @ 1.865663
2 Armenia_MLBA + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + LBK_EN + Scythian_IA @ 1.916387
3 Armenia_MLBA + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Scythian_IA + Spain_EN @ 2.249214
4 Anatolia_Neolithic + Armenia_MLBA + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Scythian_IA @ 2.256843
5 Anatolia_Neolithic + Armenia_LBA + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Scythian_IA @ 2.330655
6 Armenia_LBA + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Scythian_IA + Starcevo_EN @ 2.348403
7 Greek_Neolithic + Armenia_Chalcolithic + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Scythian_IA @ 2.396863
8 Armenia_LBA + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + LBK_EN + Scythian_IA @ 2.522302
9 Bell_Beaker + Hungary_CA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Mezhovskaya_LBA @ 2.749286
10 Armenia_LBA + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Hungary_IronAge @ 2.779355
11 Armenia_LBA + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Hungary_IronAge + GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 2.779355
12 Bell_Beaker_Czech + Hungary_CA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Scythian_IA @ 2.795323
13 Halberstadt_LBA + Hungary_CA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Scythian_IA @ 2.848118
14 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + LBK_EN + Scythian_IA @ 2.864009
15 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Hungary_EN + Scythian_IA @ 2.933906
16 Hungary_CA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Scythian_IA + Unetice_EBA @ 2.983284
17 Armenia_MLBA + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Europe_EN + Scythian_IA @ 2.983341
18 Anatolia_Neolithic + Armenia_Chalcolithic + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Scythian_IA @ 2.984608
19 Armenia_MLBA + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Hungary_EN + Scythian_IA @ 2.990401
20 Alberstedt_LN + Hungary_CA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Scythian_IA @ 2.994527*

----------


## John Doe

23andme


Population 
African	0.77
Amerindian	- 
ASI	- 
Basal	21.37
Iran-Mesolithic	3.57
Neolithic	37.07
Oceanic	- 
EHG	24.26
SEA	1.10
Siberian	- 
WHG	11.85

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Armenia_Chalcolithic @ 17.661829
2 Anatolia_Chalcolithic @ 21.963055
3 Armenia_LBA @ 27.026188
4 Armenia_MLBA @ 27.252291
5 Armenia_EBA @ 27.632406
6 Hungary_IronAge @ 27.972639
7 Hungary_MBA @ 29.244493
8 Maros_BA @ 29.394035
9 Vatya_MBA @ 30.263807
10 Germany_BA @ 30.458950
11 Germany_Bronze_Age @ 30.458950
12 Armenia_MBA @ 32.259888
13 British_Celtic @ 33.829510
14 Alberstedt_LN @ 34.300972
15 Bell_Beaker @ 34.388268
16 Iran_Chalcolithic @ 34.434727
17 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 34.934334
18 Swedish_LN @ 35.708813
19 British_IronAge @ 36.144985
20 Halberstadt_LBA @ 36.278805

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Bell_Beaker +50% Levant_N @ 9.564596


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Armenia_LBA +25% Esperstedt_MN +25% Levant_BA @ 3.855030


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Alberstedt_LN + Armenia_MLBA + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 1.560632
2 Alberstedt_LN + Armenia_MLBA + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 1.560632
3 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker_Germany + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 1.700031
4 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker_Germany + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 1.700031
5 Armenia_EBA + Bell_Beaker + Hungary_CA + Levant_BA @ 1.734991
6 Armenia_MLBA + Hungary_EN + Irish_BA + Levant_BA @ 1.753886
7 Armenia_LBA + Bell_Beaker + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Levant_BA @ 1.766758
8 Armenia_LBA + Bell_Beaker + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Levant_BA @ 1.766758
9 Armenia_MLBA + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Halberstadt_LBA @ 1.876932
10 Armenia_MLBA + British_Roman + Halberstadt_LBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 1.876932
11 Armenia_MLBA + British_Celtic + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 1.890036
12 Armenia_MLBA + British_Celtic + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 1.890036
13 Greek_Neolithic + Armenia_MLBA + Irish_BA + Levant_BA @ 1.928335
14 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 1.935623
15 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 1.935623
16 Armenia_Chalcolithic + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Irish_BA @ 1.953854
17 Armenia_Chalcolithic + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Irish_BA @ 1.953854
18 Anatolia_Neolithic + Armenia_Chalcolithic + Karsdorf_LN + Levant_BA @ 2.048703
19 Greek_Neolithic + Armenia_MLBA + Corded_Ware_Estonia + Levant_BA @ 2.102096
20 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Karsdorf_LN + LBK_EN + Levant_BA @ 2.118636

FTDNA


Population 
African	0.70
Amerindian	- 
ASI	- 
Basal	20.81
Iran-Mesolithic	3.67
Neolithic	38.08
Oceanic	- 
EHG	24.06
SEA	1.24
Siberian	- 
WHG	11.43

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Armenia_Chalcolithic @ 17.968651
2 Anatolia_Chalcolithic @ 20.860327
3 Armenia_LBA @ 27.596298
4 Armenia_MLBA @ 27.873217
5 Armenia_EBA @ 27.942059
6 Hungary_MBA @ 28.274946
7 Hungary_IronAge @ 28.361530
8 Maros_BA @ 28.876587
9 Vatya_MBA @ 29.733690
10 Germany_BA @ 29.875195
11 Germany_Bronze_Age @ 29.875195
12 Armenia_MBA @ 33.068565
13 British_Celtic @ 33.940125
14 Alberstedt_LN @ 34.470280
15 Bell_Beaker @ 34.661880
16 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 35.071892
17 Iran_Chalcolithic @ 35.212639
18 Swedish_LN @ 35.682930
19 British_IronAge @ 36.272827
20 Halberstadt_LBA @ 36.464375

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Hungary_CA +50% Iran_Chalcolithic @ 9.360233


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Anatolia_Chalcolithic +25% British_Roman +25% Halberstadt_LBA @ 3.686580


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Armenia_MLBA + Irish_BA + LBK_EN + Levant_BA @ 1.495036
2 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker + Hungary_EN + Levant_BA @ 1.715108
3 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 1.727891
4 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 1.727891
5 Anatolia_Neolithic + Armenia_MLBA + Irish_BA + Levant_BA @ 1.744065
6 Armenia_MLBA + Hungary_EN + Irish_BA + Levant_BA @ 1.869802
7 Greek_Neolithic + Armenia_MLBA + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN + Levant_BA @ 1.943222
8 Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + Iran_Chalcolithic + Tyrolean_Iceman_EN @ 1.972663
9 Greek_Neolithic + Armenia_MLBA + Irish_BA + Levant_BA @ 1.979082
10 Greek_Neolithic + Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker + Levant_BA @ 1.995759
11 Armenia_EBA + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Halberstadt_LBA @ 1.996164
12 Armenia_EBA + British_Roman + Halberstadt_LBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 1.996164
13 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Karsdorf_LN + Levant_BA + Starcevo_EN @ 2.051916
14 Anatolia_Neolithic + Armenia_LBA + Irish_BA + Levant_BA @ 2.071805
15 Greek_Neolithic + Armenia_MLBA + Nordic_BattleAxe + Levant_BA @ 2.128254
16 Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + Europe_EN + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 2.143205
17 Alberstedt_LN + Armenia_EBA + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 2.156061
18 Alberstedt_LN + Armenia_EBA + British_Roman + GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 2.156061
19 Armenia_MLBA + Irish_BA + Levant_BA + Starcevo_EN @ 2.158006
20 Armenia_EBA + Bell_Beaker + Hungary_CA + Levant_BA @ 2.186692

----------


## Regio X

Me (FTDNA) / Me (23andMe) / Father / Mother
Population


African
0.18 / - / - / -

Amerindian
- / - / - / 0.16

ASI
- / - / 1.20 / -

Basal
10.14 / 9.39 / 8.79 / 9.13

Iran-Mesolithic
2.40 / 2.87 / 2.91 / 2.87

Neolithic
38.72 / 39.43 / 39.97 / 39.00

Oceanic
-

EHG
25.09 / 24.98 / 23.93 / 23.74

SEA
-

Siberian
-

WHG
23.47 / 23.33 / 23.20 / 25.11




Oracle:
16.10 (Maros_BA) / 15.34 (Maros_BA) / 14.26 (Maros_BA) / 14.27 (Maros_BA)

----------


## srdceleva

1	WHG	37.63
2	Neolithic	30.77
3	EHG	25.58
4	Basal	3.24
5	Siberian	1.12

(735) End of data. popN=151

Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Alberstedt_LN @ 3.642279
2 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 4.702913
3 Halberstadt_LBA @ 4.903550
4 British_Celtic @ 5.051168
5 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 5.730213
6 Nordic_MN_B @ 6.475955
7 British_IronAge @ 6.967077
8 British_AngloSaxon @ 7.092710
9 Nordic_LN @ 7.263137
10 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 7.830921
11 Unetice_EBA @ 7.836919
12 Nordic_BA @ 8.568950
13 Corded_Ware_Proto_Unetice_Poland @ 10.169834
14 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 10.190227
15 Nordic_IA @ 10.223022
16 Nordic_LBA @ 10.930977
17 Bell_Beaker @ 11.506517
18 Irish_BA @ 11.565252
19 Corded_Ware_Estonia @ 12.905633
20 Unetice_MBA @ 12.984864

----------


## Dibran

MDLP K11 2xOracle and OracleX4

Admix Results (sorted):

#	Population	Percent
1	Neolithic	43.25
2	EHG	23.27
3	WHG	18.32
4	Basal	10.67
5	Iran-Mesolithic	3.99

(735) End of data. popN=151

Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Maros_BA @ 16.329454
2 Germany_BA @ 17.306614
3 Germany_Bronze_Age @ 17.306614
4 Hungary_MBA @ 17.821308
5 Vatya_MBA @ 17.826296
6 Anatolia_Chalcolithic @ 21.557030
7 Hungary_IronAge @ 24.119295
8 British_Celtic @ 24.371563
9 Armenia_Chalcolithic @ 24.740456
10 Hungary_BA @ 25.222315
11 Alberstedt_LN @ 25.369484
12 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 25.618420
13 British_IronAge @ 26.758919
14 Halberstadt_LBA @ 27.398617
15 Bell_Beaker @ 27.454571
16 Nordic_MN_B @ 28.920835
17 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 29.121840
18 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 29.260801
19 Swedish_LN @ 29.452408
20 Nordic_LN @ 30.077591

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Armenia_Chalcolithic +50% Vatya_MBA @ 5.557507


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Alberstedt_LN +25% Anatolia_Neolithic +25% Iran_Chalcolithic @ 3.059370


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Armenia_MLBA + Hungary_CA + Hungary_CA + Karsdorf_LN @ 2.312137
2 Bell_Beaker_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Maros_BA @ 2.494345
3 Bell_Beaker_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Maros_BA @ 2.494345
4 Alberstedt_LN + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Maros_BA @ 2.496413
5 Alberstedt_LN + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Maros_BA @ 2.496413
6 Anatolia_Neolithic + Bell_Beaker + Hungary_BA + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 2.505330
7 Alberstedt_LN + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Vatya_MBA @ 2.549408
8 Alberstedt_LN + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Vatya_MBA @ 2.549408
9 Bell_Beaker + Hungary_EN + Iran_Chalcolithic + Vatya_MBA @ 2.554518
10 GermanStuttgart_LBK + Halberstadt_LBA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Maros_BA @ 2.562527
11 Halberstadt_LBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Maros_BA @ 2.562527
12 Bell_Beaker_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Vatya_MBA @ 2.568374
13 Bell_Beaker_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Vatya_MBA @ 2.568374
14 GermanStuttgart_LBK + Halberstadt_LBA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Vatya_MBA @ 2.608908
15 Halberstadt_LBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Vatya_MBA @ 2.608908
16 Armenia_EBA + Bell_Beaker + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Swedish_LN @ 2.615707
17 Armenia_EBA + Bell_Beaker + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Swedish_LN @ 2.615707
18 Bell_Beaker_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Germany_BA + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 2.714769
19 Bell_Beaker_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Germany_Bronze_Age + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 2.714769
20 Bell_Beaker_Germany + Germany_BA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 2.714769

Done.

Elapsed time 0.4778 seconds.

----------


## zanipolo

> mine below
> 
> 
> MDLP K11 2xOracle and OracleX4
> 
> *Admix Results (sorted):*
> 
> *#*
> *Population*
> ...


pops forgot to add me

*MDLP K11 Modern 4-Ancestors Oracle* This program is based on 4-Ancestors Oracle Version 0.96 by Alexandr Burnashev.
Questions about results should be sent to him at: [email protected]gmail.com
Original concept proposed by Sergey Kozlov.
Many thanks to Alexandr for helping us get this web version developed.

MDLP K11 2xOracle and OracleX4

*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Neolithic
40.44

2
WHG
26.32

3
EHG
23.25

4
Basal
6.43

5
Iran-Mesolithic
2.85



(735) End of data. popN=151

Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Maros_BA @ 11.443427
2 Germany_BA @ 13.128299
3 Germany_Bronze_Age @ 13.128299
4 Vatya_MBA @ 13.693567
5 British_Celtic @ 14.961406
6 Alberstedt_LN @ 16.127707
7 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 16.234148
8 Hungary_BA @ 17.075596
9 British_IronAge @ 17.361591
10 Halberstadt_LBA @ 18.072872
11 Hungary_IronAge @ 19.638046
12 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 19.901230
13 Nordic_MN_B @ 20.112200
14 Bell_Beaker @ 20.184198
15 Hungary_MBA @ 20.566696
16 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 20.851473
17 Nordic_BA @ 20.895123
18 British_AngloSaxon @ 20.963037
19 Nordic_LN @ 21.308544
20 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 22.317715

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Hungary_CA +50% Karsdorf_LN @ 2.381877


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Alberstedt_LN +25% Armenia_MLBA +25% Iberia_Chalcolithic @ 2.077661


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker_Czech + Hungary_CA + Unetice_EBA @ 1.480011
2 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Halberstadt_LBA + Hungary_CA + Unetice_EBA @ 1.486803
3 Armenia_MLBA + Halberstadt_LBA + Salzmuende_MN + Unetice_EBA @ 1.702305
4 Alberstedt_LN + Armenia_MLBA + Baalberge_MN + Halberstadt_LBA @ 1.757907
5 Armenia_Chalcolithic + British_AngloSaxon + Hungary_CA + Unetice_EBA @ 1.770355
6 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker_Czech + Bell_Beaker_Czech + Hungary_CA @ 1.796086
7 Armenia_MLBA + Baalberge_MN + Halberstadt_LBA + Halberstadt_LBA @ 1.796728
8 Alberstedt_LN + Armenia_MLBA + Baalberge_MN + Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 1.815102
9 Corded_Ware_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Hungary_CA + Yamnaya_Samara_EBA @ 1.842756
10 Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Yamnaya_Samara_EBA @ 1.842756
11 Armenia_MLBA + Baalberge_MN + Bell_Beaker_Czech + Halberstadt_LBA @ 1.855578
12 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker_Czech + Salzmuende_MN + Unetice_EBA @ 1.865089
13 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker_Czech + Halberstadt_LBA + Salzmuende_MN @ 1.868204
14 Armenia_Chalcolithic + British_AngloSaxon + Hungary_EN + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.870919
15 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker_Germany + Hungary_CA + Unetice_EBA @ 1.879508
16 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker_Czech + Bell_Beaker_Czech + Salzmuende_MN @ 1.880387
17 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Halberstadt_LBA + Vatya_MBA + Vatya_MBA @ 1.893626
18 Armenia_MLBA + Halberstadt_LBA + Hungary_CA + Nordic_BA @ 1.906245
19 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker_Czech + British_AngloSaxon + Hungary_CA @ 1.906794
20 Alberstedt_LN + Armenia_Chalcolithic + Hungary_CA + Unetice_EBA @ 1.907453

----------


## clarbg

*Admix Results (sorted):

**#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
WHG
35.86

2
Neolithic
32.94

3
EHG
24.43

4
ASI
2.19

5
Iran-Mesolithic
1.72

6
Basal
1.44

7
SEA
1.29

8
Oceanic
0.13



Using 1 population approximation:
1 British_Celtic @ 3.863485
2 Alberstedt_LN @ 4.378047
3 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 4.541370
4 Halberstadt_LBA @ 6.070803
5 British_IronAge @ 6.407062
6 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 7.648739
7 Nordic_MN_B @ 8.366291
8 British_AngloSaxon @ 8.716451
9 Nordic_BA @ 8.883186
10 Nordic_LN @ 9.109757
11 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 9.472800
12 Unetice_EBA @ 10.371879
13 Nordic_IA @ 11.764306
14 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 11.931798
15 Nordic_LBA @ 12.388677
16 Corded_Ware_Proto_Unetice_Poland @ 12.530099
17 Bell_Beaker @ 12.657047
18 Irish_BA @ 13.453885
19 Unetice_MBA @ 14.067051
20 Hungary_BA @ 14.701063

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Germany_BA +50% Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.599468


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Germany_BA +25% Poltavka_MBA_outlier +25% Sintashta_MBA @ 2.404557


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Germany_BA + Karsdorf_LN + Unetice_EBA + Vatya_MBA @ 2.093581
2 Germany_Bronze_Age + Karsdorf_LN + Unetice_EBA + Vatya_MBA @ 2.093581
3 Germany_BA + Nordic_BA + Vatya_MBA + Yamnaya_Samara_EBA @ 2.158601
4 Germany_Bronze_Age + Nordic_BA + Vatya_MBA + Yamnaya_Samara_EBA @ 2.158601
5 Hungary_CA + Karsdorf_LN + Nordic_BA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.172016
6 Corded_Ware_Estonia + Germany_BA + Srubnaya_LBA + Vatya_MBA @ 2.200206
7 Corded_Ware_Estonia + Germany_Bronze_Age + Srubnaya_LBA + Vatya_MBA @ 2.200206
8 Halberstadt_LBA + Hungary_CA + Karsdorf_LN + Nordic_BA @ 2.211541
9 Germany_BA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Srubnaya_LBA + Vatya_MBA @ 2.276638
10 Germany_Bronze_Age + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Srubnaya_LBA + Vatya_MBA @ 2.276638
11 Bell_Beaker_Germany + Hungary_CA + Karsdorf_LN + Nordic_BA @ 2.285225
12 Corded_Ware_Germany + Germany_BA + Germany_BA + Unetice_EBA @ 2.318180
13 Corded_Ware_Germany + Germany_BA + Germany_Bronze_Age + Unetice_EBA @ 2.318180
14 Corded_Ware_Germany + Germany_Bronze_Age + Germany_Bronze_Age + Unetice_EBA @ 2.318180
15 Corded_Ware_Estonia + Corded_Ware_Germany + Germany_BA + Vatya_MBA @ 2.325288
16 Corded_Ware_Estonia + Corded_Ware_Germany + Germany_Bronze_Age + Vatya_MBA @ 2.325288
17 Corded_Ware_Estonia + Germany_BA + Germany_BA + Srubnaya_LBA @ 2.341571
18 Corded_Ware_Estonia + Germany_BA + Germany_Bronze_Age + Srubnaya_LBA @ 2.341571
19 Corded_Ware_Estonia + Germany_Bronze_Age + Germany_Bronze_Age + Srubnaya_LBA @ 2.341571
20 Corded_Ware_Estonia + Corded_Ware_Germany + Germany_BA + Germany_BA @ 2.343332

----------


## Twilight

MDLP K11 2xOracle and OracleX4

*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
WHG
36.40

2
Neolithic
32.93

3
EHG
25.73

4
Basal
2.56

5
Iran-Mesolithic
2.28



(735) End of data. popN=151

Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Alberstedt_LN @ 3.313489
2 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 3.771106
3 British_Celtic @ 3.844605
4 Halberstadt_LBA @ 5.427621
5 British_IronAge @ 6.497814
6 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 7.082164
7 Nordic_MN_B @ 7.822927
8 Nordic_LN @ 8.433519
9 British_AngloSaxon @ 8.450976
10 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 8.571537
11 Unetice_EBA @ 9.658846
12 Nordic_BA @ 9.805140
13 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 11.004900
14 Nordic_IA @ 11.325181
15 Bell_Beaker @ 11.605810
16 Corded_Ware_Proto_Unetice_Poland @ 11.924611
17 Nordic_LBA @ 12.085502
18 Irish_BA @ 12.918762
19 Unetice_MBA @ 14.439532
20 Corded_Ware_Estonia @ 14.755296

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Srubnaya_LBA +50% Vatya_MBA @ 2.750289


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Corded_Ware_Germany +25% Halberstadt_LBA +25% Hungary_CA @ 1.275412


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Alberstedt_LN + Corded_Ware_Germany + Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA @ 1.240832
2 Corded_Ware_Germany + Corded_Ware_Germany + Halberstadt_LBA + Hungary_CA @ 1.275412
3 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN + Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.287134
4 Bell_Beaker_Germany + Corded_Ware_Germany + Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA @ 1.304865
5 Corded_Ware_Estonia + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.405681
6 Corded_Ware_Estonia + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.405681
7 British_AngloSaxon + Hungary_CA + Karsdorf_LN + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.414091
8 Bell_Beaker_Czech + Corded_Ware_Germany + Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA @ 1.414984
9 Corded_Ware_Germany + Halberstadt_LBA + Hungary_CA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.471531
10 Nordic_BattleAxe + Hungary_CA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.488618
11 Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Unetice_EBA @ 1.521471
12 Bell_Beaker_Czech + Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.538290
13 Corded_Ware_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Unetice_EBA @ 1.544106
14 Corded_Ware_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Unetice_EBA @ 1.544106
15 Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA + Nordic_LN + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.589053
16 Nordic_BattleAxe + Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.612934
17 Corded_Ware_Germany + Corded_Ware_Germany + Halberstadt_LBA + Hungary_CA @ 1.625309
18 Bell_Beaker_Czech + Hungary_CA + Karsdorf_LN + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.626302
19 Bell_Beaker_Czech + Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA + Srubnaya_LBA @ 1.627307
20 GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.631425

----------


## Blanco

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Neolithic
35.37

2
EHG
25.63

3
WHG
25.17

4
Basal
9.80

5
Iran-Mesolithic
3.11



(735) End of data. popN=151

Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Hungary_IronAge @ 15.645019
2 British_Celtic @ 16.222679
3 Alberstedt_LN @ 16.619955
4 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 17.221067
5 Maros_BA @ 17.816580
6 Bell_Beaker @ 18.405771
7 Halberstadt_LBA @ 18.703512
8 British_IronAge @ 18.843662
9 Nordic_MN_B @ 19.414801
10 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 19.450167
11 Germany_BA @ 19.535280
12 Germany_Bronze_Age @ 19.535280
13 Vatya_MBA @ 19.891264
14 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 20.030466
15 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 20.195671
16 Nordic_LN @ 20.415705
17 Irish_BA @ 20.713530
18 British_AngloSaxon @ 21.361700
19 Unetice_MBA @ 21.641260
20 Hungary_BA @ 21.846411

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Armenia_Chalcolithic +50% Hungary_BA @ 4.722042


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Bell_Beaker_Czech +25% Hungary_CA +25% Iran_Chalcolithic @ 3.181921


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Tyrolean_Iceman_EN @ 2.110370
2 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Europe_EN @ 2.264395
3 Halberstadt_LBA + Hungary_CA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.420862
4 Corded_Ware_Estonia + Halberstadt_LBA + Hungary_CA + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 2.538566
5 Armenia_MLBA + British_AngloSaxon + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.557533
6 Armenia_MLBA + British_AngloSaxon + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.557533
7 Bell_Beaker_Germany + Hungary_CA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.588780
8 Alberstedt_LN + Hungary_CA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.602919
9 Armenia_LBA + Bell_Beaker + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Spain_EN @ 2.610466
10 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Remedello_BA @ 2.616039
11 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Salzmuende_MN @ 2.620062
12 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Esperstedt_MN @ 2.625089
13 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker_Czech + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.645872
14 Armenia_MLBA + Bell_Beaker_Czech + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.645872
15 Armenia_LBA + Bell_Beaker + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Tyrolean_Iceman_EN @ 2.646403
16 Armenia_LBA + Bell_Beaker + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Hungary_EN @ 2.665044
17 Armenia_MLBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Nordic_BA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.687262
18 Armenia_MLBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Nordic_BA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.687262
19 Armenia_LBA + Bell_Beaker + Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic + Europe_EN @ 2.689777
20 Bell_Beaker_Czech + Corded_Ware_Estonia + Hungary_CA + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 2.725851

----------


## Aha

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
WHG
40.00

2
EHG
27.66

3
Neolithic
25.04

4
Basal
2.37

5
ASI
2.10

6
Siberian
1.40

7
Iran-Mesolithic
1.17



(735) End of data. popN=151

Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Nordic_LN @ 4.985507
2 Unetice_EBA @ 5.048151
3 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 5.167048
4 Corded_Ware_Proto_Unetice_Poland @ 6.049107
5 Nordic_MN_B @ 6.159469
6 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 6.671171
7 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 7.109097
8 Corded_Ware_Estonia @ 7.151601
9 Nordic_IA @ 7.891850
10 Alberstedt_LN @ 8.167682
11 Halberstadt_LBA @ 8.218297
12 British_AngloSaxon @ 8.223098
13 Irish_BA @ 8.287366
14 Nordic_LBA @ 9.048967
15 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 9.198711
16 Unetice_MBA @ 9.782247
17 Nordic_BA @ 9.897241
18 British_Celtic @ 10.179894
19 British_IronAge @ 10.915528
20 Bell_Beaker @ 11.277711*

----------


## Apsurdistan

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Neolithic
32.08

2
WHG
30.71

3
EHG
26.62

4
Basal
5.33

5
Iran-Mesolithic
2.72

6
Siberian
1.56



(735) End of data. popN=151

Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Alberstedt_LN @ 9.257787
2 British_Celtic @ 9.544663
3 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 10.215391
4 Halberstadt_LBA @ 11.517530
5 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 11.785472
6 Hungary_IronAge @ 11.962884
7 Nordic_MN_B @ 11.985888
8 Bell_Beaker @ 12.185004
9 British_IronAge @ 12.447130
10 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 12.732860
11 Nordic_LN @ 12.800880
12 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 12.860363
13 Irish_BA @ 13.767556
14 British_AngloSaxon @ 14.274879
15 Unetice_EBA @ 14.602322
16 Nordic_BA @ 15.214973
17 Unetice_MBA @ 15.333008
18 Corded_Ware_Proto_Unetice_Poland @ 15.521939
19 Nordic_IA @ 15.586548
20 Nordic_LBA @ 16.528540*

----------


## Dibran

Are these results typical of an Albanian? Idk what I'm looking At 😂. 



Kit Num: M635564
Threshold of components set to 1.000
Threshold of method set to 0.25%
Personal data has been read. 20 approximations mode.
Gedmatch.Com

MDLP K11 Modern 4-Ancestors Oracle

This program is based on 4-Ancestors Oracle Version 0.96 by Alexandr Burnashev.
Questions about results should be sent to him at: [email protected]
Original concept proposed by Sergey Kozlov.
Many thanks to Alexandr for helping us get this web version developed.

MDLP K11 2xOracle and OracleX4

Admix Results (sorted):

#	Population	Percent
1	Neolithic	43.25
2	EHG	23.27
3	WHG	18.32
4	Basal	10.67
5	Iran-Mesolithic	3.99

(735) End of data. popN=151

Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Maros_BA @ 16.329454
2 Germany_BA @ 17.306614
3 Germany_Bronze_Age @ 17.306614
4 Hungary_MBA @ 17.821308
5 Vatya_MBA @ 17.826296
6 Anatolia_Chalcolithic @ 21.557030
7 Hungary_IronAge @ 24.119295
8 British_Celtic @ 24.371563
9 Armenia_Chalcolithic @ 24.740456
10 Hungary_BA @ 25.222315
11 Alberstedt_LN @ 25.369484
12 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 25.618420
13 British_IronAge @ 26.758919
14 Halberstadt_LBA @ 27.398617
15 Bell_Beaker @ 27.454571
16 Nordic_MN_B @ 28.920835
17 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 29.121840
18 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 29.260801
19 Swedish_LN @ 29.452408
20 Nordic_LN @ 30.077591

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Armenia_Chalcolithic +50% Vatya_MBA @ 5.557507


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Alberstedt_LN +25% Anatolia_Neolithic +25% Iran_Chalcolithic @ 3.059370


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Armenia_MLBA + Hungary_CA + Hungary_CA + Karsdorf_LN @ 2.312137
2 Bell_Beaker_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Maros_BA @ 2.494345
3 Bell_Beaker_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Maros_BA @ 2.494345
4 Alberstedt_LN + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Maros_BA @ 2.496413
5 Alberstedt_LN + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Maros_BA @ 2.496413
6 Anatolia_Neolithic + Bell_Beaker + Hungary_BA + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 2.505330
7 Alberstedt_LN + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Vatya_MBA @ 2.549408
8 Alberstedt_LN + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Vatya_MBA @ 2.549408
9 Bell_Beaker + Hungary_EN + Iran_Chalcolithic + Vatya_MBA @ 2.554518
10 GermanStuttgart_LBK + Halberstadt_LBA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Maros_BA @ 2.562527
11 Halberstadt_LBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Maros_BA @ 2.562527
12 Bell_Beaker_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Vatya_MBA @ 2.568374
13 Bell_Beaker_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Vatya_MBA @ 2.568374
14 GermanStuttgart_LBK + Halberstadt_LBA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Vatya_MBA @ 2.608908
15 Halberstadt_LBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic + Vatya_MBA @ 2.608908
16 Armenia_EBA + Bell_Beaker + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Swedish_LN @ 2.615707
17 Armenia_EBA + Bell_Beaker + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Swedish_LN @ 2.615707
18 Bell_Beaker_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Germany_BA + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 2.714769
19 Bell_Beaker_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Germany_Bronze_Age + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 2.714769
20 Bell_Beaker_Germany + Germany_BA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 2.714769

----------


## I1a3_Young

*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
WHG
35.72

2
Neolithic
33.20

3
EHG
25.21

4
Basal
3.00

5
Iran-Mesolithic
2.46



(735) End of data. popN=151

Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 British_Celtic @ 4.177641
2 Alberstedt_LN @ 4.256465
3 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 4.607069
4 Halberstadt_LBA @ 6.326341
5 British_IronAge @ 6.795578
6 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 7.857054
7 Nordic_MN_B @ 8.401764
8 British_AngloSaxon @ 9.085761
9 Nordic_LN @ 9.118640
10 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 9.270929
11 Nordic_BA @ 10.242176
12 Unetice_EBA @ 10.452575
13 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 11.580469
14 Nordic_IA @ 11.814191
15 Bell_Beaker @ 12.202204
16 Nordic_LBA @ 12.518088
17 Corded_Ware_Proto_Unetice_Poland @ 12.547247
18 Irish_BA @ 13.465849
19 Unetice_MBA @ 14.518585
20 Hungary_BA @ 15.088636

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Srubnaya_LBA +50% Vatya_MBA @ 2.856061


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Corded_Ware_Germany +25% Halberstadt_LBA +25% Hungary_CA @ 1.460459


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Corded_Ware_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Unetice_EBA @ 1.009621
2 Corded_Ware_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Unetice_EBA @ 1.009621
3 Alberstedt_LN + Corded_Ware_Germany + Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA @ 1.083578
4 Corded_Ware_Germany + Halberstadt_LBA + Hungary_CA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.100147
5 Alberstedt_LN + Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.113758
6 Corded_Ware_Estonia + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.121688
7 Corded_Ware_Estonia + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.121688
8 Bell_Beaker_Germany + Corded_Ware_Germany + Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA @ 1.171463
9 Bell_Beaker_Germany + Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.200532
10 Nordic_BattleAxe + Hungary_CA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.218605
11 Bell_Beaker_Czech + Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.301116
12 Corded_Ware_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Nordic_LN + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.312072
13 Corded_Ware_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Nordic_LN + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.312072
14 British_AngloSaxon + Corded_Ware_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.337261
15 British_AngloSaxon + Corded_Ware_Germany + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.337261
16 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN + Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.337773
17 Corded_Ware_Proto_Unetice_Poland + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.341655
18 Corded_Ware_Proto_Unetice_Poland + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.341655
19 British_IronAge + Hungary_CA + Karsdorf_LN + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.365951
20 GermanStuttgart_LBK + Nordic_LN + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.370655

----------


## alexfritz

*MDLP* K11

Population


African
-

Amerindian
-

ASI
-

Basal
8.33

Iran-Mesolithic
2.19

Neolithic
41.05

Oceanic
0.21

EHG
23.35

SEA
-

Siberian
0.28

WHG
24.59



Using 1 population approximation:
1 Maros_BA @ 12.583154
2 Germany_BA @ 14.103176
3 Germany_Bronze_Age @ 14.103176
4 Vatya_MBA @ 14.461212

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Corded_Ware_Germany +50% GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 3.086541

Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% GermanStuttgart_LBK +25% Poltavka_MBA_outlier +25% Yamnaya_Samara_EBA @ 2.666820

Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Armenia_Chalcolithic + British_AngloSaxon + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Halberstadt_LBA @ 2.176125
2 Armenia_Chalcolithic + British_AngloSaxon + Halberstadt_LBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 2.176125
...
20 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Bell_Beaker_Czech + Halberstadt_LBA + Hungary_CA @ 2.515163

----------


## Stuvanè

Mine:

MDLP K11 2xOracle and OracleX4

Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Neolithic
39.61

2
EHG
23.92

3
WHG
19.67

4
Basal
13.83

5
Iran-Mesolithic
2.43




--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Maros_BA @ 19.002691
2 Germany_BA @ 20.222988
3 Germany_Bronze_Age @ 20.222988
4 Vatya_MBA @ 20.242109
5 Hungary_IronAge @ 21.927780
6 Hungary_MBA @ 22.756741
7 Armenia_Chalcolithic @ 23.227768
8 British_Celtic @ 23.608984
9 Alberstedt_LN @ 24.282909
10 Anatolia_Chalcolithic @ 24.703449
11 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 24.749773
12 Bell_Beaker @ 25.940287
13 Hungary_BA @ 25.976448
14 British_IronAge @ 26.013058
15 Halberstadt_LBA @ 26.255608
16 Nordic_MN_B @ 27.369431
17 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 27.673254
18 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 27.746767
19 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 28.413527
20 Nordic_LN @ 28.525827

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Armenia_Chalcolithic +50% Vatya_MBA @ 6.372149


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Karsdorf_LN +25% Levant_N +25% Starcevo_EN @ 2.848432


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + Srubnaya_LBA + Starcevo_EN @ 2.253490
2 Greek_Neolithic + Bell_Beaker + Levant_N + Yamnaya_Samara_EBA @ 2.335396
3 Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + LBK_EN + Srubnaya_LBA @ 2.382599
4 Bell_Beaker_Germany + British_Roman + Karsdorf_LN + Starcevo_EN @ 2.406052
5 Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + Corded_Ware_Germany + Starcevo_EN @ 2.435707
6 Alberstedt_LN + British_Roman + Karsdorf_LN + Starcevo_EN @ 2.458940
7 Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + Corded_Ware_Germany + Starcevo_EN @ 2.597750
8 Bell_Beaker_Germany + British_Roman + Karsdorf_LN + LBK_EN @ 2.641709
9 Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + Spain_EN + Srubnaya_LBA @ 2.650275
10 Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + LBK_EN + Sintashta_MBA @ 2.668154
11 Greek_Neolithic + Bell_Beaker + Levant_N + Poltavka_MBA @ 2.686323
12 British_Roman + Halberstadt_LBA + Karsdorf_LN + Starcevo_EN @ 2.704752
13 Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + Corded_Ware_Germany + LBK_EN @ 2.717818
14 Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + LBK_EN + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.718463
15 Alberstedt_LN + British_Roman + Karsdorf_LN + LBK_EN @ 2.750321
16 Anatolia_Neolithic + Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + Srubnaya_LBA @ 2.762461
17 Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + Sintashta_MBA + Starcevo_EN @ 2.816058
18 Bell_Beaker + British_Roman + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Starcevo_EN @ 2.826892
19 British_Celtic + British_Roman + Karsdorf_LN + Starcevo_EN @ 2.844224
20 Karsdorf_LN + Karsdorf_LN + Levant_N + Starcevo_EN @ 2.848432

----------


## zanipolo

*MDLP K11 2xOracle and OracleX4
Admix Results (sorted):
#	Population	Percent
1 Neolithic 40.44
2 WHG 26.32
3 EHG 23.25
4 Basal 6.43
5 Iran-Mesolithic 2.85
Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.
--------------------------------
Least-squares method.
Using 1 population approximation:
1 Maros_BA @ 11.443427
2 Germany_BA @ 13.128299
3 Germany_Bronze_Age @ 13.128299
4 Vatya_MBA @ 13.693567
5 British_Celtic @ 14.961406
6 Alberstedt_LN @ 16.127707
7 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 16.234148
8 Hungary_BA @ 17.075596
9 British_IronAge @ 17.361591
10 Halberstadt_LBA @ 18.072872
11 Hungary_IronAge @ 19.638046
12 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 19.901230
13 Nordic_MN_B @ 20.112200
14 Bell_Beaker @ 20.184198
15 Hungary_MBA @ 20.566696
16 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 20.851473
17 Nordic_BA @ 20.895123
18 British_AngloSaxon @ 20.963037
19 Nordic_LN @ 21.308544
20 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 22.317715
Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Hungary_CA +50% Karsdorf_LN @ 2.381877
*
....................

.*...................
And just the paternal part below .
.
MDLP K11 2xOracle and OracleX4

Admix Results (sorted):

#	Population	Percent
1 Neolithic 42.45
2 WHG 25.35
3 EHG 22.81
4 Basal 5.29
5 ASI 1.85
6 Iran-Mesolithic 1.71


Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Maros_BA @ 9.857912
2 Germany_BA @ 10.678183
3 Germany_Bronze_Age @ 10.678183
4 Vatya_MBA @ 12.237982
5 British_Celtic @ 16.321114
6 Hungary_BA @ 17.059984
7 Alberstedt_LN @ 17.677252
8 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 17.690090
9 Hungary_MBA @ 18.721998
10 British_IronAge @ 18.786627
11 Halberstadt_LBA @ 19.469833
12 Hungary_IronAge @ 21.415007
13 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 21.422571
14 Bell_Beaker @ 21.679871
15 Nordic_MN_B @ 21.812977
16 Nordic_BA @ 22.071283
17 British_AngloSaxon @ 22.478788
18 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 22.793913
19 Nordic_LN @ 23.207972
20 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 24.329334

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Corded_Ware_Germany +50% GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 2.721309


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% GermanStuttgart_LBK +25% Karsdorf_LN +25% Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.242447


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Baalberge_MN + Bell_Beaker + Nordic_BA @ 1.676699*

----------


## IronSide

1
Basal
50.09

2
EHG
20.48

3
Neolithic
18.44

4
African
4.36

5
Iran-Mesolithic
3.12

6
ASI
1.97

7
Siberian
1.08

8
Oceanic
0.48



Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 British_Roman @ 6.001090
2 Levant_BA @ 14.017159
3 Iran_Chalcolithic @ 31.779898
4 Levant_N @ 32.145798
5 Armenia_Chalcolithic @ 38.976364
6 Armenia_MLBA @ 40.086998
7 Armenia_EBA @ 41.122478
8 Armenia_MBA @ 41.551567
9 Natufian @ 43.673512
10 Armenia_LBA @ 45.345383
11 Iran_LN @ 45.496170
12 Vestonice14_Gravettian @ 46.969986
13 Anatolia_Chalcolithic @ 50.425327
14 Kostenki14_Upper_Paleolithic @ 51.699745
15 Muierii2_Upper_Paleolithic @ 53.063374
16 Hungary_IronAge @ 55.522408
17 Corded_Ware_Chalcolithic @ 57.532307
18 Vestonice13_Gravettian @ 58.699421
19 Kostenki12_Upper_Paleolithic @ 58.751595
20 Russia_IA @ 59.414711

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% British_Roman +50% British_Roman @ 6.001090


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% British_Roman +25% Iran_Chalcolithic +25% Levant_BA @ 3.996500


Using 4 populations approximation:
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 British_Roman + British_Roman + Iran_Chalcolithic + Levant_BA @ 3.996500
2 British_Roman + Iran_Chalcolithic + Levant_BA + Levant_BA @ 4.149524
3 Armenia_LBA + British_Roman + British_Roman + Natufian @ 4.193290
4 Armenia_EBA + British_Roman + British_Roman + Natufian @ 4.507589
5 Armenia_MBA + British_Roman + Levant_BA + Levant_BA @ 4.749859
6 Armenia_MLBA + British_Roman + British_Roman + Natufian @ 4.779469
7 Armenia_Chalcolithic + British_Roman + British_Roman + Natufian @ 4.834425
8 Armenia_MBA + Levant_BA + Levant_BA + Levant_BA @ 5.028132
9 British_Roman + British_Roman + British_Roman + Iran_Chalcolithic @ 5.153677
10 Armenia_MLBA + British_Roman + Levant_BA + Levant_BA @ 5.329651
11 British_Roman + Iran_Mesolithic + Levant_N + Natufian @ 5.433476
12 Iran_Chalcolithic + Levant_BA + Levant_BA + Levant_BA @ 5.506042
13 British_Roman + Iran_LN + Levant_BA + Levant_BA @ 5.549530
14 Armenia_LBA + Levant_BA + Levant_BA + Levant_BA @ 5.587782
15 Armenia_MBA + British_Roman + British_Roman + Levant_BA @ 5.630118
16 Armenia_EBA + British_Roman + Levant_BA + Levant_BA @ 5.642363
17 Armenia_MLBA + Levant_BA + Levant_BA + Levant_BA @ 5.711761
18 Armenia_LBA + British_Roman + Levant_BA + Natufian @ 5.726983
19 Iran_LN + Levant_BA + Levant_BA + Levant_BA @ 5.832546
20 British_Roman + Levant_N + Natufian + Satsurblia_CHG @ 5.839453

Done.

----------


## Elizabeth60

It should be called ancient not modern.

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
WHG
36.50

2
Neolithic
32.72

3
EHG
26.20

4
Basal
2.69




Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Alberstedt_LN @ 3.214328
2 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 3.965995
3 British_Celtic @ 4.107708
4 Halberstadt_LBA @ 4.965898
5 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 6.730139
6 British_IronAge @ 7.098738
7 Nordic_MN_B @ 7.636869
8 British_AngloSaxon @ 8.353849
9 Nordic_LN @ 8.630277
10 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 8.691219
11 Nordic_BA @ 9.549367
12 Unetice_EBA @ 9.551571
13 Bell_Beaker @ 10.999969
14 Nordic_BattleAxe @ 11.053674
15 Nordic_IA @ 11.785776
16 Corded_Ware_Proto_Unetice_Poland @ 11.809901
17 Irish_BA @ 12.458625
18 Nordic_LBA @ 12.538227
19 Corded_Ware_Estonia @ 14.598125
20 Unetice_MBA @ 14.646253

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Alberstedt_LN +50% Alberstedt_LN @ 3.214328


*Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Bell_Beaker +25% BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN +25% Swedish_LN @ 1.585456


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Bell_Beaker + Bell_Beaker + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN + Swedish_LN @ 1.585456
2 GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.737889
3 GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.737889
4 Alberstedt_LN + Bell_Beaker + Bell_Beaker + Swedish_LN @ 1.755961
5 Bell_Beaker + Bell_Beaker + Bell_Beaker_Germany + Swedish_LN @ 1.844996
6 Bell_Beaker_Czech + Hungary_CA + Karsdorf_LN + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.891963
7 Bell_Beaker + Bell_Beaker + Halberstadt_LBA + Swedish_LN @ 1.919860
8 Bell_Beaker + Bell_Beaker + Nordic_LN + Swedish_LN @ 1.930990
9 Corded_Ware_Germany + Corded_Ware_Germany + Halberstadt_LBA + Hungary_CA @ 1.941096
10 Hungary_CA + Irish_BA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.955296
11 British_AngloSaxon + Hungary_CA + Karsdorf_LN + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.962111
12 Halberstadt_LBA + Hungary_CA + Karsdorf_LN + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.965650
13 Corded_Ware_Estonia + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.976517
14 Corded_Ware_Estonia + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Poltavka_MBA_outlier + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 1.976517
15 Bell_Beaker_Czech + Corded_Ware_Germany + Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA @ 2.004563
16 Nordic_BattleAxe + Bell_Beaker + Bell_Beaker + Swedish_LN @ 2.089862
17 Bell_Beaker + Bell_Beaker + Nordic_MN_B + Swedish_LN @ 2.113183
18 Bell_Beaker + Corded_Ware_Germany + Hungary_CA + Poltavka_MBA_outlier @ 2.135670
19 Bell_Beaker + Bell_Beaker + British_Celtic + Swedish_LN @ 2.154100
20 Bell_Beaker + Bell_Beaker + Bell_Beaker_Czech + Swedish_LN @ 2.154680*
*

----------


## IronSide

> 1
> Basal
> 50.09
> 
> 2
> EHG
> 20.48
> 
> 3
> ...


What is this EHG component representing ? I don't think it purely crresponds to the EHG.

This is an EHG based on this calculator. kit M737081

1
WHG
61.19

2
EHG
26.29

3
Amerindian
7.79

4
Iran-Mesolithic
4.65



This is Yamnaya 

1
WHG
40.03

2
EHG
39.71

3
Iran-Mesolithic
14.72

4
Amerindian
3.42



and this is CHG

1
EHG
45.67

2
Iran-Mesolithic
35.36

3
Basal
5.92

4
Neolithic
4.04

5
Oceanic
3.12

6
ASI
2.56

7
African
1.80

8
WHG
1.51



So it is highest in CHG?

----------


## davef

Um yeah shouldn't the ehg be at least close to 100 percent ehg? That would make more sense

----------


## Wheal

This is the explanation.

http://dodecad.blogspot.com/2011/07/...oracle-v1.html

----------


## Wheal

If the modern is based on what people think their heritage is, I think there are too many errors to be accurate. I know that all of my husband's great grandparents are from Northern Europe but he shows 0.1 Amerindian.

----------


## AdeoF

> *MDLP K11 2xOracle and OracleX4
> Admix Results (sorted):
> # Population Percent
> 1 Neolithic 40.44
> 2 WHG 26.32
> 3 EHG 23.25
> 4 Basal 6.43
> 5 Iran-Mesolithic 2.85
> Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
> ...


my results is similar to yours

#	Population	Percent
1	Neolithic	38.77
2	WHG 25.60
3	EHG 21.90
4	Basal	10.83
5	African	1.87




Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.


--------------------------------


Least-squares method.


Using 1 population approximation:
1 Maros_BA @ 14.444818
2 Vatya_MBA @ 15.826972
3 Germany_BA @ 16.343555
4 Germany_Bronze_Age @ 16.343555
5 British_Celtic @ 17.252703
6 Alberstedt_LN @ 18.396284
7 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 18.685165
8 Hungary_BA @ 19.446476
9 British_IronAge @ 19.488668
10 Halberstadt_LBA @ 20.124922
11 Hungary_IronAge @ 20.298038
12 Nordic_MN_B @ 21.403582
13 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 21.447029
14 Bell_Beaker @ 22.156450
15 Nordic_BA @ 22.331049
16 British_AngloSaxon @ 22.370525
17 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 22.681961
18 Nordic_LN @ 22.912355
19 Hungary_MBA @ 22.946360
20 Swedish_LN @ 23.784416

----------


## Aspar

Mine:

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Neolithic
35.49

2
EHG
24.70

3
WHG
20.37

4
Basal
14.96

5
Iran-Mesolithic
3.24

6
Amerindian
1.15


*

----------


## jeremyjtaylor

Can anyone tell me what the various abbreviations/names used in the oracle-4 mean? I know they are different ancient DNA samples, but is there a listing or description of them somewhere? Googling individual names does not turn up anything for some of them, and I am interested in learning more about them....

----------


## snkves

*MDLP K11 Modern Admixture Proportions*

Population
WHG 39.17 Pct
Neolithic 28.91 Pct
EHG 24.72 Pct
Basal 3.31 Pct
Amerindian 2.07 Pct
Iran-Mesolithic 1.34 Pct
Siberian 0.46 Pct

*MDLP K11 2xOracle and OracleX4*

Admix Results (sorted):

# Population Percent
1 WHG 39.17
2 Neolithic 28.91
3 EHG 24.72
4 Basal 3.31
5 Amerindian 2.07
6 Iran-Mesolithic 1.34


Finished reading population data. 161 populations found.
11 components mode.

----------


## Julkka

Admix Results (sorted):

#PopulationPercent1

WHG 47.66
EHG 23.73
Neolithic 17.76
Siberian 9.85
Iran-Mesolithic 0.87
Amerindian 0.11
Basal 0.04

----------

